# Unknown tarantula from the Sultanate of Oman



## birdspidersCH (Mar 24, 2018)

Might be interesting for some of you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 24, 2018)

Good watch thanks for the share!


----------



## Gekkotan (Mar 26, 2018)

Fantastic!
Isn't the last scorpion Hemiscorpius?


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 26, 2018)

I love vids of Theraphosids in the wild, thank you!


----------



## birdspidersCH (Apr 7, 2018)

Gekkotan said:


> Fantastic!
> Isn't the last scorpion Hemiscorpius?


well its most like a Nebo species... but I will check your guess aswell, thank you 



Andrea82 said:


> I love vids of Theraphosids in the wild, thank you!


Thanks mate!


----------

